# Atlas Superweight Gainer?



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm needing to get a new weight gainer next week but running low on the cash just now. I was gonna buy Monster Mass since i know its a great product and cant really go wrong with it, but i can't afford to pay out for my months supply. Anyway was browsing around and found 5kg Atlas Superweight Gainer for only £27,or 3 tubs for £70. For the calories and protein content it seems to be a pretty good price.

*Product Servings / Ingredients:*

Container Size: 5kg

Serving Size: 6 scoops (300g)

Servings Per Container: 16

*Superweight Gainer Amount Per Serving: *

Total Calories: 1107 (1500 with 480ml of low-fat milk)

Protein: 106.5g

Total Carbohydrates: 150g

-Sugars: 150g

-Dietary Fiber: 6g

Fat: 12g

-Saturates: 12g

Sodium: 0.6g

I would half the serving to 3 scoops and take it 3 times a day. For breakfast with fine oats,liquid egg whites and peanut butter. PWO, and later in the day. Even halfing the serving puts it at over 50g and 500 cal. Taking it with these servings the 3 tubs would last a month so not bad value for money. My only concern is the sugar, it would mean i'm taking 75g of sugar each drink!! now thats s**t loads compared to other weight gainers!! :confused1: I was gonna buy in chocolate since thats always the most bareable flavour.

Anyone tried this product? and if so comment on its quality and how it tastes.


----------



## DJ Gatto (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought this as my first protein powder when i started training, i thought the taste was pretty good (choc flavour) but compared to what i'm using now which is MyoFusion i doubt the taste comes close. Its pretty thick aswell but i used to use 5 scoops, so 3 might be better.

As for results from using it as i was just starting training i didnt really document it that much and was only having one shake per day, i did put on a good few pounds though and with the amount of cals/protein per serving its gotta do something!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The sugar content would be enough to put me off mate. most of the calories will be coming from the sugars would they not??


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright buddy

Well I haven't tried the product in hand but looking at its nutritional info Its a great PWO drink plenty of carbs from sugar.

I really wouldn't recommend using the gainer throughout the day As Meal Replacement alternative as its sugar content is very very high and It will be in and out of your system in no time!

Plus the idea is to slowly drip feed your body with Amino acids to stay anabolic and this is done with Whole foods the weight gainer will shoot your blood sugar through the roof and as a result could end up been stored as Body Fat.

MR's are ok if your struggling to achieve your daily calorie target but not a weight gainer I would get a simple MR like Met Rx or CNP Pro MR

Conclusion get the gainer but only use it for PWO, and get something else to use as an MR, And if your tight on budget make your own with whey and oats


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

waste of money. make your own high calorie drinks for much cheaper buy buying from bulk supplier places like myprotein.co.uk or bulkpowders.

e.g. 2 scoops whey, 4 scoops oats, pint whole milk, some fruit and malto, couple tablespoons olive oil. nice big protein drink, high carbs, high calories, high protein


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm using Myofusion just now,Strawberries n cream, gotta be the best tasting protein i've ever had! but i'm needing to up my protein/cal intake for the next 2 months so it'll cost too much,but i will continue to use it for my shake before bed because of the casein protein. Anyone know of another Weight Gainer at a similar price and protein/cal content?


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've used Myprotein before and can never complain bout the prices there,absolute bargains...5kg of instant oats for a tenner!!! What protein would you recommend for adding to my shake? i was thinking the Impact Blend,10lb of chocolate for £40?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

mammoth is a good mass gainer and also look at promass


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i use impact blend or unflavoured (as im hardcore lol). either will do. its much cheaper just to make your own mass shakes, with the ingredients i said above, and can just mix and match etc. use sugary, maltodextrin or dextrose ones after workouts too.


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

ive got atlas & mammoth i like them


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

I used to use their unflavoured whey, blended with a banana it was alright. Since i'm bulking and i'll be mixing peanut butter choc sounds like a good idea. Might go with the impact blend then since protein content seems alright. 2 scoops morning with milk,200ml liquid egg whites,peanut butter and 75g oats..2 scoops PWO with 75g oats...and 2 scoops while at work (i work nights most of the time). What usage would you say for maltodextrin?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't bother with it mate its a waste of money as its undrinkable, it sounds good but to get your 100g of protein you have to mix six scoops of the stuff with milk and its just not happening, its like drinking cement, its silly as even with a litre and a half of milk or water it would still be too thick...............it also tastes fvcking horrible, banana my a*s lol...........just stick with natural Whey mate and add what ever else you need to it and you can't go wrong!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

kkell_86 said:


> I used to use their unflavoured whey, blended with a banana it was alright. Since i'm bulking and i'll be mixing peanut butter choc sounds like a good idea. Might go with the impact blend then since protein content seems alright. 2 scoops morning with milk,200ml liquid egg whites,peanut butter and 75g oats..2 scoops PWO with 75g oats...and 2 scoops while at work (i work nights most of the time). What usage would you say for maltodextrin?


that sounds good mate. on the maltodextrin, i havnt used for ages but im getting some in soon. i usually use about 80g post workout. and sometimes ill use a scoop in other shakes for a bit more calories and sugars.


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok cheers,some good advice. Well i'm away to place an order just now for Myprotein for around £110,but thats for my egg whites, stocking up on vitamins and a couple of shakers. So hopefully it'll be through start of next week so i can start my new diet :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if your buying from myprotein shakers. id stick with the old screw top buchsteiner ones. the ball ones are crap


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dirty stuff

Think about it, the label says Weight Gainer, not muscle builder. It is easy to live up to that label, just fill it with dextrose and maltodextrin, and user will surely whack on a few lbs of fat. You step on the scales, and the product lives up to its name. But this stuff should be fat gainer. Make your own, with proteins, olive oils, nut butters etc etc


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I just ordered some oats and protein to make my own gainer from mp and used the code in your avvy BigDom86 but didn't get 5% off like i did last time?

Still it's much cheaper than anything on the high street:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im pretty sure you only get 5% off once  but thanks mate


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah

It's still very good value. :thumbup1:


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeh the 5% only works once, still cheapest prices around though


----------



## kelso86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Forgot to order the bloody scoops for the powder!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

check ebay. will prob sell scoops cheap


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> waste of money. make your own high calorie drinks for much cheaper buy buying from bulk supplier places like myprotein.co.uk or bulkpowders.
> 
> e.g. 2 scoops whey, 4 scoops oats, pint whole milk, some fruit and malto, couple tablespoons olive oil. nice big protein drink, high carbs, high calories, high protein


Have done this, but they do bloat you and aren't the nicest tasting. Will be using a mass shake once a day after this diet.

They have probiotics to help digestion and bloat, actually taste nice, and have a decent blend of proteins. Whey alone doesn't really cut the mustard IMO.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

That stuff will get you in the best shape ever. Really buff!!

BEEFCAKE!!! :lol:


----------

